# FN PSR



## Polar Bear (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firearms/family.asp?fid=FNF048&gid=FNG021

Anyone ever shoot one? Thoughts


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 13, 2008)

Just buy a Remington 700 .308.........................HOMO !


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for throwing a wrench in to it. So I do a search on the Remington 700 .308....guess what?  now lets throw the Winchester 70 stealth II .308 into all of this.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 13, 2008)

Stick with Remington.  Comes with all you need and want in a high powered .308 rifle. 


HERE: http://www.remingtonle.com/rifles/700pltrtws.htm


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 13, 2008)

Why not the just plane TWS longer barrel


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2008)

1956 Win Mod70 Featherweight in .308,  Weaver 3-9x50 BEC Gold Label w/ lighted reticle and the full 'sun shield' 

hehehehe


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 13, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Why not the just plane TWS longer barrel




Look at the specs.  The barrel is flutted, unlike the standard barrel 700. It's also got the break/ports in the barrel without having to have it ported or added comp. 

I like it. :)


----------



## Chad (Sep 13, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firearms/family.asp?fid=FNF048&gid=FNG021
> 
> Anyone ever shoot one? Thoughts



Are you looking at buying a bolt gun? What will you use it for and what range do you want to shoot.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 14, 2008)

Open to ideas on the bolt. Range 100 - 800 yards


----------



## Chad (Sep 15, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Open to ideas on the bolt. Range 100 - 800 yards



Well, whatever brand you go with, I would lean towards the shorter barrel lengths. Handy.

I have a 20" Rem LTR that has been great for the last year and a half, 2,000rds+ through it.


----------

